# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات > [تقرير] تــقــريــــر عـن فـولـكـس واجـــن شـيـروكـــو 2008

## sameh atiya

التصميم والأبعاد :

يعتبر تصميم هذه السيارة المبتكر والرائد بين السيارات الرياضية، دعوة لولوج العالم من أوسع أبوابه وبمنظور متقدم. ويجسد ذلك التصميم أجزاء السيارة الأنيقة التي تشمل الصندوق الخلفي والسقف وجانب السيارة الرياضي، وغطاء المحرك الذي يوحي بالقوة والجزء الخلفي من السيارة والذي يتميز بالعرض والاتساع. أما الطرف الأمامي لهذه السيارة فيجسد أوصاف جديدة ومختلفة تماماً عن طرز فولكس واجن المعهودة، حيث تم تصميم شبكة جهاز تبريد المياه مع ممتص صدمات بديناميكية رائعة وعملية لا يضعفها مرور الزمن. أما التصميم العام للجزء الخلفي للسيارة، فيتميز بالاتساع ويحميه ممتص صدمات قوي، مع وجود إطارات عريضة وسقف مثالي مع عاكس هواء، بالإضافة لنافذة عريضة ـ وكل هذا يعطي للسيارة صورة مليئة بالقوة والحيوية تميزها عن غيرها.

وتتساوى الشيروكو في طولها الذي يبلغ 4.26 متر مع سيارة الغولف، ومع ذلك هي مصممة بحيث تكون أكثر قرباً من الأرض ويبلغ ارتفاعها 1.40 متر، أما في اتساعها فتماثل سيارة الباسات حيث يبلغ عرضها 1.81 متر. ويمكن لأربعة أشخاص بالغين الجلوس داخلها براحة وذلك لرحابة مساحتها الداخلية. وعندما تكون جميع المقاعد مشغولة داخل هذه السيارة، تتوفر مساحة تصل إلى 292 لتر للأمتعة.

وعند خلو المقعدين الخلفيين، يمكن طيهما لتزداد مساحة الأمتعة لتصل إلى 755 لتر. وسيارة شيروكو الجديدة مناسبة جداً للاستخدام اليومي، وعليه يمكن التوصية بها دون تحفظ باعتبارها السيارة الرياضية لكل أيام السنة. 



التصميم الداخلي:

تشابه سيارة شيروكو في تصميمها الداخلي شكل الباسات سي سي بمقاعدها الخلفية المريحة التي يمكن التحكم في ضبطها بشكل فردي ومثالي، كما توفر مساند الرأس التي تبقى مرفوعة دائماً على ظهر المقاعد الخلفية قدراً عالياً من الحماية لركاب المقاعد الخلفية.

ويتميز المقعدان الرياضيان الأماميان لسيارة شيروكو ذات المقاعد الأربعة بخاصية الدخول السهل "Easy Entry " التي تسهل عملية صعود ونزول ركاب المقاعد الخلفية. وعند تحريك ظهر المقعد الأمامي، يتحرك المقعد للأمام ثم يرجع بعد ذلك لموقعه الأصلي تلقائياً. كما يمكن تعديل ارتفاع المقاعد الأمامية حسب الطلب. 

وسيتمتع السائق والراكب الأمامي على متن سيارة شيروكو بتجربة قيادة سيارة رياضية مريحة ومطوّرة، بالإضافة الى التصميم الفريد والرائع لأبواب السيارة من الداخل مما يولد إحساس المتعة والسعادة بمجرد النظر اليها ولمسها. كما توجد لوحات أجهزة القياس والرموز في مكان واضح في هذه السيارة لتوفير أداء رفيع المستوى. وقد تم تعزيز السيارة بنظام صوتي تحت فتحتي الهواء الأماميتين تماماً في سيارة شيروكو (RCD 210 وRCD 510). وتحتوي هذه السيارة طبعاً على مشغل MP3 مع إمكانية تشغيل وتبديل الأقراص المدمجة. وفي الوقت ذاته هنالك نوعان من نظام الملاحة الصوتي في السيارة والذي يتوفر في الطراز الأول RNS 510 ويحتوي على بعض الميزات الرائعة مثل الشاشة التي تعمل باللمس والتي تبلغ مساحتها 6.5 بوصة، بالإضافة لقرص صلب تبلغ سعته التخزينية 30 جيجابايت، كما تحتوي سيارة شيروكو أيضا على لوحة قياسات أنيقة مضاءة بالضوء الأبيض. 

وهنالك ميزة إضافية على سيارة شيروكو هي فتحة السقف الواسعة التي تمتد من الدعامة (أ) وحتى الدعامة (ب)، الشيء الذي يسمح بدخول قدر كبير من الضوء إلى داخل السيارة. وبضغطة صغيرة على أحد الأزرار يمكن رفع السقف الشفاف حتى 39 ملم. 



المحرِّكات وأنظمة نقل الحركة:

ستطرح فولكس واجن سيارة شيروكو كأول سيارة رياضية في العالم ذات محرِّكات مشحونة قياسياً. وستكون سيارة شيروكو المزوّدة قياسياً ببرنامج الثبات الإلكتروني وهيكل رياضي، متوفرة بثلاثة أنواع من محرِّكات TSI التي تعمل بالبنزين مع حاقن مباشر للوقود والذي يعمل على توليد استطاعة تبلغ 90 كيلو واط/122 حصان أو 118 كيلو واط/160حصان أو 147 كيلو واط/200 حصان. أما محرِّك الديزل TDI وهو من المحرِّكات المتقدّمة الشائعة الاستخدام، فهو يولد استطاعة تبلغ 103 كيلو واط/140 حصان. ومن الجدير بالذكر أن جميع سيارات شيروكو مجهّزة بناقل حركة بست سرعات.

محرِّك TSI بقوة 122 حصان

يمنح هذا المحرِّك قوة قصوى بأقل مستوى لاستهلاك الوقود. وقد جعلت هذه الميزة من محرِّك TSI ذي الأسطوانات الأربع في غضون فترة وجيزة، واحداً من أكثر محرِّكات الجيل الجديد فاعلية في تقليل استهلاك الوقود على الرغم من أنها محرِّكات رياضية قوية. ويعدّ محرِّك TSI استطاعة 90 كيلو واط /122 حصان (بسرعة 5000 دورة في الدقيقة)، مدخلاً إلى عالم هذه المحرِّكات المزدوجة الحائزة على الجوائز. وفي سيارات شيروكو، يقوم المحرِّك ذي الأسطوانات الأربع بمنح السيارة عزماً أقصى يبلغ 200 نيوتن/متر وبسرعة دوران تبلغ 1500 دورة في الدقيقة أي أعلى بقليل من السرعة في وضع التعشيق المحايد. فهذا المحرِّك يُتيح للسيارة الانطلاق بسرعة قصوى تبلغ 200 كلم/ساعة. كما أن محرِّك سيارة شيروكو الذي تبلغ قوته 122 حصان يمنح السيارة تسارعاً يبلغ 100 كلم/ساعة في غضون 9.7 ثانية. أما معدّل استهلاك الوقود (Super Unleaded) البالغ 6.1 لتر/100 كلم، فقد جعل سيارة شيروكو من أكثر السيارات الرياضية اقتصاداً في استهلاك الوقود ضمن فئتها.

محرِّك TSI بقوة 160 حصان

يعدّ محرِّك TSI هذا الأحدث من نوعه، فهو محرِّك ذو أربع أسطوانات وشاحن هواء توربو، يولد قوة تبلغ 118 كيلو واط/160 حصان (بسرعة دوران 5900 دورة في الدقيقة). ومثل جميع محرِّكات TSI، يتميّز هذا المحرِّك بأنه اقتصادي إلى حدٍ كبير في استهلاك الوقود، حيث يبلغ معدل استهلاك الوقود 6.5 لتر/100 كلم مع قوةٍ قصوى تبلغ 240 نيوتن/متر بسرعة دوران 1,750 دورة في الدقيقة. ويستطيع هذا المحرِّك جعل سيارة شيروكو تتسارع من وضع السكون إلى سرعة 100 كلم في 8 ثوان فقط وتصل سرعتها القصوى إلى 217 كلم/ساعة. ويوجد خيار للجمع بين ناقل الحركة هذا وبين ناقل حركة بسبع سرعات، مزوّد بقابض مزدوج (DSG) بشكلٍ مستعرض. 

محرِّك TSI بقوة 200 حصان

ولتحقيق أعلى مستوى من القوة، تتوفّر سيارة شيروكو بمحرِّك تبلغ استطاعته 147 كيلو واط/200 حصان (بسرعة دوران 6000 دورة في الدقيقة). وتم تزويد هذا المحرِّك أيضاً بشاحن هواء توربو وعزم دوران جيد جداً مع اقتصادية ملحوظة في استهلاك الوقود. ولا يستهلك هذا المحرِّك القوي رباعي الأسطوانات سوى 7.6 لتر من الوقود كل 100 كيلومتر، وعزماً يبلغ 280 نيوتن/متر (ابتداءً من سرعة دوران 1700 دورة في الدقيقة). وعلى الرغم من ذلك، يوفر ذلك المحرِّك سرعة قصوى للسيارة تبلغ 235 كلم/ساعة. وتصل سيارة شيروكو إلى أعلى درجات أدائها بتوفيرها تسارعٍ يبلغ 100 كلم في غضون 7.2 ثانية. 

محرِّك TDIبقوة 140 حصان

ستتوفر سيارة شيروكو أيضاً بمحرك ديزل TDI بقوة 140 حصان وبسرعة دوران كبيرة لتبلغ (103 كيلو واط عند سرعة دوران 4200 دورة في الدقيقة).

التقنيات المستخدمة:

ومن التقنيات الموجودة في هذه السيارة نظام التعليق التلقائي والذي يتكيف مع حالة الطرق، وصُمم خصيصاً ليتماشى مع السيارات الرياضية كسيارة شيروكو الجديدة. ويوفّر هذا النظام تحكماً مباشراً، ليس فقط بمزايا نظام التعليق بل وبنظام القيادة الإلكتروني أيضاً.

ويأتي نظام التعليق التلقائي في ثلاثة برامج مختلفة هي "العادي" و"الرياضي" و"المريح". ويمكن اختيار كل واحد من تلك البرامج باستخدام زر يوجد أمام عتلة ذراع التروس.

ويعمل نظام التعليق التلقائي على تحسين مستوى القيادة، من خلال تعديل وضبط التعليق باستمرار طبقاً لظروف الطريق ووضعية القيادة. كما تنعكس مزايا هذا النظام على مستوى التسارع والفرملة وتوجيه السيارة، مما أنهى مسألة الاختيار ما بين النظامين، إما نظام التعليق الرياضي القوي أوالتعليق المريح، فالراحة والقوة اجتمعتا معاً في نظام تعليق هذه السيارة. وهذا بالتالي هو ما يجعل قيادة هذه السيارة تجربة أكثر راحة مع العلم بأن هذه الميزة تتوفّر أيضاً في البرنامج العادي. 

أما البرنامج "الرياضي" فهو نوع من البرامج المستخدمة في السيارات المشاركة في سباقات "Nuremburg Ring– North Loop". في تلك الحالة، يكون نظام التعليق أقوى بكثير، كما يكون الدعم الموجه لعملية توجيه السيارة أقل من المعتاد لأجل توفير استجابة فورية عند عملية التوجيه. وهذا بالضبط هو عكس ما يحصل في حالة البرنامج "المريح"، حيث تم تحسين وتطوير مستوى الراحة ليتوافق بشكلٍ خاص مع القيادة على الطرق الوعرة وكذلك القيادة ببطء. 

ومن ناحية الأسعار، تعتبر سيارة شيروكو الجديدة واحدة من أفضل السيارات الرياضية في العالم، على الرغم من أنها مزوّدة بمجموعة من الأجهزة والمزايا القياسية الفائقة. وكمثال على تلك المزايا القياسية، وجود العجلات المصنوعة من الأليمينيوم بقطر يبلغ 17 بوصة، وكذلك مقعد السائق والمقاعد الأمامية وعجلة القيادة القابلة للتعديل أفقيا، وقبضة الكابح اليدوي المكسوّة بالجلد، والمقاعد الرياضية، والمقاعد الخلفية القابلة للطي، والنوافذ التي تعمل كهربائياً، ومكيّف الهواء، وبرنامج الثبات الإلكتروني، ومساعد الفرملة، إضافةً إلى وجود ست وسادات هوائية وعجلة قيادة تشتد حسب سرعة السيارة وبالطبع الهيكل الرياضي.

----------


## احـمد محمود

تقرير ممتاز يا سامح
شكرا اخى الغالى

----------


## خالد زيدان

أنا بدأت فعلا أحب العربيه دى
شكرا على التقرير

----------


## sameh atiya

> تقرير ممتاز يا سامح
> شكرا اخى الغالى


شكرا يا عاشق على الحضور

----------


## sameh atiya

> أنا بدأت فعلا أحب العربيه دى
> شكرا على التقرير


وليه لأ :f2: 
شكرا على الحضور يا خالد

----------


## ظابط شرطة

اشكرك علي الموضوع ياسامح انا كنت احب هذه السيارات ولكنك احببتني فيها اكثر

----------

